# LSx in Audi?



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

My friend is curious to know what kinda work and modifications it would take to squeeze an LS1 + 6MT into his old Audi w/ Quattro (AWD). Would you guys have any input on that job? (Aside from getting another car w/ LSx or more easily-swappable to LSx)


----------



## UFOGTO (Dec 18, 2005)

ChiefyGTO said:


> My friend is curious to know what kinda work and modifications it would take to squeeze an LS1 + 6MT into his old Audi w/ Quattro (AWD). Would you guys have any input on that job? (Aside from getting another car w/ LSx or more easily-swappable to LSx)


Exactly which Audi are we talking about here?


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

1992 umm... 9000 or somethin like that... the one that the A4 replaced.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

The A4 was the 4000's replacement. Given that they used 4 and 5 cylinder engines, I would think that *MAJOR* surgery would be needed.


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

Good 2 go said:


> The A4 was the 4000's replacement. Given that they used 4 and 5 cylinder engines, I would think that *MAJOR* surgery would be needed.


Well, keep in mind that the Sky and Solstice, about the size of the Miata, were able to fit LS2's in there. Surely the Audi would be easier to fit. The question is more not of size issue but mechanically, how much work would that entail and would it work with his Quattro drive, or would he have to convert to RWD - in which case might as well just go w/ RWD car to start with.


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

Custom motor mounts, custom machined flywheel, custom made wiring harness, and a good hacking of the cars electronics or rip out the dash and out in new guages. This wont be your everyday Fiero V8 swap. This could be done but I dont think your going to get off cheap or easy


----------

